# What do you guys carry on your person when you shoot 3D?



## Boatman71 (Jul 16, 2013)

For local shoots when I know there will not be a long wait time I will take my hip quiver. Half a dozen arrows which is normally about 4 too many but ya never know :wink:
Extra release, arrow pulling aid, extra felt tip marker, binoculars, range finder if allowed, allen wrench pack, torx wrench pack, one extra D loop and a lighter. Extra batteries for sight light and range finder, a target scoring ring guide - why I don't know as I never use it, and lens wipes. 

For an ASA I would advise a seat. I was glad I had one at Mudtropolis this year.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

I understand all that except the felt tip marker.


----------



## Boatman71 (Jul 16, 2013)

wa-prez said:


> I understand all that except the felt tip marker.


I have found a pencil is not real reliable when your score card gets wet from rain or sweat. Sorry I guess I should have clarified up front. A felt tip marker seems to always work.


----------



## Laars (Apr 26, 2015)

I've actually gone light when shooting. I have a tackle box with everything I need to fix my bow without a press. On the course I have my bow, 2 releases in my release pouch, back pocket quiver that holds 4 arrows, my binoculars, and a bottle of water on my belt. In my pocket I have my Allen wrench bow set and my Carbon Express nocking pliers. My score card pad with a pen. That's it.


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

If I am shooting a small local shoot, I go light with a hip quiver as there are not lines and waiting. If I go to a big shoot, it's the seat/cooler, rain gear, everything! If I am traveling a distance I include a spare bow set up!


----------



## Robspartacus (Feb 20, 2017)

Big events I bring all my necessities and a chair. Local events I bring a quiver. 

Bow
Binoculars 
Range finders 
Release
Basic tools
Half dozen arrows



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Once I switch to my stool I use it for every shoot I go to. 

Just because everything is in there....lol

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gils4x4 (Jul 8, 2005)

Thermacell


----------



## Mr.Poindexter (May 29, 2016)

Depending on the shoot, I occasionally take my target rig, but am usually shooting my hunting bow. When using my hunting bow, I restrict myself to things I would wear/take with me on a hunt. If I have my kids with me, I make sure to bring a folding chair with snacks and drinks.


----------



## Shooters Edge (Feb 6, 2005)

My "kit" includes an extra release [Trufire Sear], extra loops, loop material, a couple lengths of peep and nock thread, lighter and lens cleaner.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Snacks. I carry snacks. lain:


----------



## SmoothismyLX (Apr 3, 2005)

Water, Gatorade, umbrella, and mosquito repellant spray.


----------



## allxs (Mar 10, 2005)

sagecreek said:


> Snacks. I carry snacks. lain:


+ A Sandwich


----------



## Scottspot50 (Nov 21, 2017)

Everything but the kitchen sink. Extra arrows, extra pins, tools for bow and stabilizers, cloth for lense, arrow puller, knife, range finder, binoculars, string wax, arrow release stuff, peanut butter crackers, jerkey, gator aid, water. Exoskeleton to carry all of the stuff (jk). All of the things I’ve wanted but not had with me at one time or another. I could probably drop the tools if I checked everything the night before the shoot,same with the string wax and the release stuff.


----------



## Skippy742 (Sep 5, 2017)

I take pretty much everything. Browning stool, with 6 or so arrows, umbrella, release pouch with 2 releases, range finder, tool box with Allen wrenchs, d loop pliers and material, extra battery for sight light and range finder. Then I freeze a Powerade or two for hydration. All,in my stool.


----------



## 3DAzArcher (Oct 5, 2018)

Learned to reduce a lot of my gear. 9 arrows, maybe, spare release, binos, towel, water bottle, allen wrenches and a chair


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

My Medicare card...and lots of crap, but Medicare card for sure.


----------



## Excaliburkzn (Dec 20, 2017)

6 arrows in hip quiver, set of Allen wrenches, arrow puller, binos, bottle of water in belt pouch, a knife, maybe some snacks in a pocket)
Trying to go light, no backpacks and etc. 


Отправлено с моего iPad используя Tapatalk


----------



## Kragg (Feb 26, 2018)

Trad guy here. For the big ASA shoots I carry a small day pack, but that's because I always ride a motorcycle to the shoots so it's easier not to transfer my gear to a quiver belt. 

I like to have an extra bowstring, an extra broken in tab and extra fingersling, some way to check brace height (usually just a mark on my arrows with a sharpie). Allen wrenches for riser and plunger, usually only four or five arrows, but a couple of extra nocks, nock collars and points, a 10x monocular, water and a big floppy hat that I've also used on the end of my bow to shade fellow competitors when the sun is in their eyes (most people use an umbrella for this). Also something to write with and a small clip board for score cards. I've never needed any of my extra gear, but that's probably because I've always had it with me. 

I don't bring a stool, but at shoots where we shoot with the compound guys I could see where some people might want one.


----------



## bigaaronricks (Oct 25, 2018)

I take hole lot more then i ever use lol. Long shoot i bring a stool short local shoots hip quiver,


----------



## Simpleiowaguy (Jan 10, 2011)

Hip quiver with 6 arrows, multi tool, arrow puller, little piece of scotch brute (in case foam sticks on arrow), extra release, bug spray, Allen wrenches, 5 ft d loop, lighter.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

6 arrows , bino's and BEER !


----------



## MOHALucan (Mar 20, 2008)

8 arrows, binos, allen wrenches, arrow puller, arrow snot, scorecard holder, pen, bow stand

Sent from my SM-N920R7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

Long shoots chair short quiver , 6 arrows spare release aid pen / pencil note book / or piece of paper ( write down names etc) binos 6 arrows arrow puller water some small snacks .lube bug spray
Dont carry nocks dloop material etc as I dont really travel that far to worry about such gear


----------

